# Senior EE considering a position in Cape Town



## KWMc (Sep 5, 2008)

Greetings,

I am a very experienced Senior Electrical Engineer currently living in Seattle, WA, USA. I am considering a position in Cape Town. Since I have longed to hunt Africa since I could read Capstick and others this is very interesting to me! 

Sooooo, please tell me what I would be in for in Cape Town (or give me hints on where to look).

I believe the questions are common:
Wages? (I earn $100k+ US at this time)
Housing costs?
Food costs?
General living conditions?
Crime?
Methods & rules for non-citizens to hunt?
I envision going by myself for several years and having my wife visit
Standard holiday provisions?
Benefits (look for/ask for)
Traffic?
How are Americans received/treated?
Is it a fun place to live?
What should I know that I failed to ask? 

Thank you very much
Keith


----------

